# Sick Pigs! Help! runny nose, gas.



## CowboyClayt (Jul 15, 2017)

I have 3 red wattle pigs, and they all have runny noses and 1 or two of them has gas. I think it might be ulcers, bloat, or a cold. What do I do for each one? 

Symptoms: 
Runny noses
Gas
They weren't eating dinner yesterday or breakfast today. I gave them molasses today and they ate their dinner.

they are around 4 months old and the smallest one is 125. The others are only a little bit bigger, same age.
I give them fermented feed, a total of 12 pounds per day. (6 in the morning and 6 in the evening.)
I don't know what their temp is. How do I check it? 

Should I get Swine Nutri-Drench?

https://smile.amazon.com/Bovidr-Lab...1500169983&sr=8-2&keywords=swine+nutri+drench

Let me know if you need more info. 

thank you!


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 15, 2017)

I'll tag a few hog folk and hopefully they'll have something to offer in the way of help. Hope they're fine with time. @misfitmorgan @arrowti @mysunwolf @Ferguson K


----------



## mysunwolf (Jul 16, 2017)

What exactly are you feeding? You say "fermented," but is it a swine feed? All stock pellet? Whole grains? This could be your issue with gas and not eating. They should be cleaning that amount of feed up with no issues. 

It's highly unlikely that all 3 have ulcers. 

Are you sure you have their weights right?

You can try to check temp w/an instant read thermometer in their butt (though good luck getting them to stand still). Some have had luck w/the digital baby thermometers that just rest on the skin and get a reading.

Be careful w/molasses (and nutridrench) as it can spike a fever and that would not be good with pneumonia or another issue.

Runny noses can just be stress, allergies, or temperature flux, but also could be parasites or respiratory issues. Not eating is not a good additional sign, but we need more info. Are they lethargic? Loud or quiet? What does the poop look like? Are they coughing at all?

Hope we can help your pigs!


----------



## CowboyClayt (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks!


Latestarter said:


> I'll tag a few hog folk and hopefully they'll have something to offer in the way of help. Hope they're fine with time. @misfitmorgan @arrowti @mysunwolf @Ferguson K


----------



## CowboyClayt (Jul 16, 2017)

They are being fed non gmo swine feed. It has corn, soybean, a couple other grains and then vitamins. Not sure what the exact ingredients are. I have a friend who uses basically the same stuff. I soak it in water for 2 days before feeding.

Yep! The weights are right. Again, the 2 other pigs are a little heavier.

Can you send me a pic of the baby thermometer that you just rest on the skin?

The waste is brown, it looks like what it always has. Their not lethargic, they were eating really well this morning. Thanks @mysunwolf !


----------



## CowboyClayt (Jul 16, 2017)

How do I tell if it is parasites?


----------



## mysunwolf (Jul 16, 2017)

Hm, maybe it's just been too hot for them to want to eat? Don't know what the temps are where you are, and that's happened to my pigs in the past when it gets above 80 and they're not used to it. This can also cause the runny nose, if you live somewhere where the temp changes 30 degrees daily. Runny nose can even be caused by a lot of dust in their bedding or pen, for example. May just be sinuses and unrelated to being off feed. If there is coughing, you might have a more serious issue.

Here's an example of the type of thermometer. I've never used one but keep hearing reports that they work on pigs.

Parasites can sometimes make them lose their appetite, but usually they show other signs as well: rough coat, losing weight, droopy tail. You could have a fecal done, but we usually just go ahead and worm them if they've never been wormed before, then see if they improve. Probably won't help with the runny nose, though.

Hopefully some others will chime in if they have any more ideas!


----------



## CowboyClayt (Jul 16, 2017)

I ran out of hay a couple weeks ago and I am getting more this week. would that have been a problem? It is kinda dusty. They cleared out all the green stuff. How do I use that type of thermometer? can you send me a link or something on how to use that one @mysunwolf ? Would it help if I moved their pen to somewhere else? Maybe 10 ft away or more? Thanks for all the help!  I hope someone else chimes in soon.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 17, 2017)

Stop feeding them fermented feed. Pigs systems do not need fermented feed. The gas is from the fermentation process which is continuing in their guts and/or bad bacteria or wild yeast in the fermentation. Making fermented feed for pigs is suppose to be kept at certain consistent temps for certain lengths of time, simply pouring water into the feed and leaving it for a couple days is not the proper way to do it. Fermenting feed was an old fashion way of feeding hogs because it softened the whole grains being feed to them to help them digest more of the grains, if your feeding powder feed simply wetting it will have the same effect as fermenting as far as weight gain. 125-175lbs you need 4-5lbs dry feed weight per head per day, 175lbs-250lbs you need 6-7lbs of dry feed weight per head per day. If your actively feeding hay or pasture raising you can feed less grain based feed.

If you really think you need to feed fermented feed to your pigs get PH strips and test the fermented feed. PH should be 4 or less if it is higher your potential feeding your pigs bad bacteria. You could also have gotten a bad strain of wild yeast introduced into your fermentation containers. Adding lactic acid would also help.

Nutri-drench is not likely to do anything for the gas, off feed, and runny noses.

If the temps have been swinging around a lot like here i would say they are fine. Pigs will stop eating if they get to hot. Try feeding earlier in the morning or later in the evening when it is cooler.


----------



## CowboyClayt (Jul 17, 2017)

misfitmorgan said:


> Stop feeding them fermented feed. Pigs systems do not need fermented feed. The gas is from the fermentation process which is continuing in their guts and/or bad bacteria or wild yeast in the fermentation. Making fermented feed for pigs is suppose to be kept at certain consistent temps for certain lengths of time, simply pouring water into the feed and leaving it for a couple days is not the proper way to do it. Fermenting feed was an old fashion way of feeding hogs because it softened the whole grains being feed to them to help them digest more of the grains, if your feeding powder feed simply wetting it will have the same effect as fermenting as far as weight gain. 125-175lbs you need 4-5lbs dry feed weight per head per day, 175lbs-250lbs you need 6-7lbs of dry feed weight per head per day. If your actively feeding hay or pasture raising you can feed less grain based feed.
> 
> If you really think you need to feed fermented feed to your pigs get PH strips and test the fermented feed. PH should be 4 or less if it is higher your potential feeding your pigs bad bacteria. You could also have gotten a bad strain of wild yeast introduced into your fermentation containers. Adding lactic acid would also help.
> 
> ...



Okay. Thank you. I am also fermenting my chicken feed. Should I stop that as well? Do you know if feeding molasses will help with runny nose? One of my farmer friends said to do that. But I am not sure if it will spike a fever.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 17, 2017)

I have never heard of molasses helping with a runny nose. It will however help with a quick boost of energy in a piglet.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 17, 2017)

Forgot to add. I've not heard of poultry have a problem with fermented feed, their digestion system is different. Again check your PH and make sure it is 4 or lower so your killing any bad bacteria.


----------



## CowboyClayt (Jul 17, 2017)

misfitmorgan said:


> Forgot to add. I've not heard of poultry have a problem with fermented feed, their digestion system is different. Again check your PH and make sure it is 4 or lower so your killing any bad bacteria.


So if it is that low, it would be okay to ferment it?


----------



## CowboyClayt (Jul 17, 2017)

misfitmorgan said:


> Stop feeding them fermented feed. Pigs systems do not need fermented feed. The gas is from the fermentation process which is continuing in their guts and/or bad bacteria or wild yeast in the fermentation. Making fermented feed for pigs is suppose to be kept at certain consistent temps for certain lengths of time, simply pouring water into the feed and leaving it for a couple days is not the proper way to do it. Fermenting feed was an old fashion way of feeding hogs because it softened the whole grains being feed to them to help them digest more of the grains, if your feeding powder feed simply wetting it will have the same effect as fermenting as far as weight gain. 125-175lbs you need 4-5lbs dry feed weight per head per day, 175lbs-250lbs you need 6-7lbs of dry feed weight per head per day. If your actively feeding hay or pasture raising you can feed less grain based feed.
> 
> If you really think you need to feed fermented feed to your pigs get PH strips and test the fermented feed. PH should be 4 or less if it is higher your potential feeding your pigs bad bacteria. You could also have gotten a bad strain of wild yeast introduced into your fermentation containers. Adding lactic acid would also help.
> 
> ...


Can you send me a link on which ph strips to get? I saw different kinds on Amazon but not sure if it maters what kind I get.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 17, 2017)

Fermenting to 4 or lower is ok for human consumption so yes it would be fine for poultry.

Any PH test strips....let me find some.

Any like this kind that test 0-13
https://www.grainger.com/product/3U...0717!&ef_id=WKH55wAAAFEwiBME:20170717174604:s
I believe this is actually the same brand i have for testing sanitizer water.

(technically 4.5 or lower is human consumption but most do 4)


----------



## CowboyClayt (Jul 17, 2017)

misfitmorgan said:


> Fermenting to 4 or lower is ok for human consumption so yes it would be fine for poultry.
> 
> Any PH test strips....let me find some.
> 
> ...





misfitmorgan said:


> Fermenting to 4 or lower is ok for human consumption so yes it would be fine for poultry.
> 
> Any PH test strips....let me find some.
> 
> ...




Great! Thank you so much!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 18, 2017)

Your welcome


----------

